# without being fully extended



## hhtt

"Olympiakos won the match without ever being fully extend" cümlesini Türkçe'ye nasıl çevirebiliriz?

"Olimpiakos hiç zorlanmadan maçı kazandı."

Kaynak:Longman.

Teşekkürler.


----------



## kenandemirel

Hello,

"*Olympiakos won the match with relative ease*".

Examples (please use "Control+F" to find the sentence):

Logan Sports Marketing » Cricket for Heroes 2015
Rumor Killer: WWE Superstar Appears as CM Punk?


----------



## hhtt

Yani bunlardan hangisi hiç zorlanmadan anlamına geliyor? Tam anlamadım.

Teşekkürler.


----------



## kenandemirel

*with relative ease*


----------



## hhtt

kenandemirel said:


> *with relative ease*


 
Öyleyse "without ever being fully extend" ne anlama geliyor?

Teşekkürler.


----------



## kenandemirel

"without ever being fully extend*ed*" genellikle futbol ve at yarışlarında kullanılan bir terim. Türkçe'de "zorlanmadan", "kolayca", "rahatlıkla", "güçlük çekmeden" anlamına gelir.


----------



## RimeoftheAncientMariner

A fully extended person would go through harsh times to reach out his/her limbs fully. ( forming a star like shape )


----------

